# Problems with mysql -- RESOLVED -- broken & then FIXED

## Fred Krogh

I just upgraded to mysql-5.5.28, and my webserver is no longer working.  I tried going back to the previous version and that is not working either.  I'm hoping the apache error_log might suggest something to someone.  I should note that /usr/lib and /usr/lib/mysql have a lot of the same stuff in them including  *Quote:*   

> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3050912 Nov  2 15:57 libmysqlclient.so.18.0.0*

  which seems a bit silly.  There was a soft link from  libmysqlclient.so.16 to  libmysqlclient.so.18.0.0* in /usr/lib, and I tried doing the same in /usr/lib/mysql, which gave the same error.

I don't think the python errors in the log matter, but if someone knows how to get rid of them I'd like to do that as well.

The relevant log info is below.  Any suggestions most welcome.  Thanks,

Fred

 *Quote:*   

> [Fri Nov 02 15:46:22 2012] [error] python_init: Python version mismatch, expected '2.7.2', found '2.7.3'.
> 
> [Fri Nov 02 15:46:22 2012] [error] python_init: Python executable found '/usr/bin/python'.
> 
> [Fri Nov 02 15:46:22 2012] [error] python_init: Python path being used '/usr/lib/portage/pym:/usr/lib64/python27.zip:/usr/lib64/python2.7/:/usr/lib64/python2.7/plat-linux2:/usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-tk:/usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-old:/usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload'.
> ...

 Last edited by Fred Krogh on Wed Jul 03, 2013 11:50 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## ShadowCat8

Greetings,

Just to check, did you run 'revdep-rebuild --library /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.16' already?

And, perhaps 'python-updater' as well?

Just want to make sure we're starting from a known-good point.

HTH.  Let us know.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I did run python-updater and it updated a couple of things, but that didn't affect the message.  I just tried *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild --library /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.16

 and got *Quote:*   

>  There are no dynamic links to /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.16... All done.

 .  So ...??  Thanks.

----------

## cach0rr0

presumably, apache is linked against mysql libraries

first port of call for me would be to simply rebuild apache

reverting to older mysql would not work methinks, because of the symlink to .18

----------

## Fred Krogh

I would swear that all this time I have had /usr/lib/mysqlclient.so.16 pointing to libmysqlclient.so.18, but checking just now, that was not the case minutes ago. *Quote:*   

> ln -s /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.18 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.16

 fixed things. (???)  Thanks guys for the help.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I should have noted that re-emerging Apache may well have been the cause of a bunch of stuff disappearing from /usr/lib.  (And it could also be that somehow I imagined them there in the past.)  I'm going with the theory that it was the re-emerging of Apache that led to the solution.

----------

## Fred Krogh

I'm running into almost exactly the same problem.  I have switched to mariadb-5.5-31, but that has been working for some time (or at least some earlier version of mariadb).  Of course I have checked that libmysqlclient.so.16 has a link to libmysqlclient.so.18 so it isn't the same problem as I had before.  The apache error.log has *Quote:*   

> /malc/www/cgi-bin/auth/mom.fcg: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlcl
> 
> ient.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

I have run python-updater as I'm getting this when apache starts *Quote:*   

> [Sun Jun 30 16:47:29 2013] [error] python_init: Python version mismatch, expected '2.7.4', found '2.7.5'.
> 
> [Sun Jun 30 16:47:29 2013] [error] python_init: Python executable found '/usr/bin/python'.
> 
> [Sun Jun 30 16:47:29 2013] [error] python_init: Python path being used '/usr/lib64/python27.zip:/usr/lib64/python2.7/:/usr/lib64/python2.7/plat-linux2:/usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-tk:/usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-old:/usr/lib64/python2.7/lib-dynload'.
> ...

 Perhaps this is the reason for the problem??  Any thoughts much appreciated.

Fred

----------

## Fred Krogh

I also have this error: *Quote:*   

> AuthUserFile not specified in the configuration

 This got me looking for any mention of mysql in my configuration files for apache.  I didn't find any.  So now I'm wondering why mysql is involved in this at all!

----------

## Fred Krogh

I've really been going around in circles with this problem.  Tried using apache 2.4.4-r3, and mod_fcgid.  Gave up on that, then apache 2.2.24-r1 (which I started with) with mod_fgid, and that didn't work.  Finally back to mod_fastcgi, and that worked.  So back to almost exactly what was causing problems, and all is now working???

----------

